# First test of "Rhythmic Aura"



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey there,

just got my copy of 8dio's rhythmic aura. I have to admit this is an awesome tool 

Here's a short track I made today. What do you think about it?

http://soundcloud.com/de-tune/on-the-ed ... -aura-test 

Cheers Dirk

Info: Strings EWQLSO Gold / LASS Lite, Brass Cinebrass, VSL Woods, SD 2 Perc, Duduk is Best Service EW5.


----------



## Justus (Aug 1, 2011)

Wunderbar!!!

_-)


----------



## David Story (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds great! What libraries did you for the low brass and string arps? Thanks.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 1, 2011)

How cool! 

Well done!


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, much appreciated.

@David I'm putting together a little screencast right now which gives some overview on the used libraries, but here's the info for you (Will be on my youtube channel tonight(user: designsbiz)).

Brass is mainly Cinebrass Art patches (FHorns/TB Sctn and Tuba+Bs Tb), with some Solo Tuba from EWQL Gold on top (or bottom line  )

Strings are LASS CL Sctn Spicc, VLA Sctn Spicc, 1st Vln Sctn Spicc again supplemented by EWQLSO Gold (Vln & Vla up&down).

Cheers
Dirk


----------



## CouchCow (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow nice, great sound you got there, especially liked the strings
I'm really tempted to get RA for the electric violin patches, how are the orchestral auras?


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 1, 2011)

To be honest, they are hard to describe. It's this kind of instrument/library that you sit in front off, press a key and you get hundreds of ideas instantly where you could use these sounds.

And, I got it today in the morning and still fiddling around with it, so gimme some more time to take a cloaser look, I'm also thinking about a video runthrough of the sounds.

We'll see


----------



## Folmann (Aug 1, 2011)

So good to see this feedback. Aura was really made for myself and the core idea was really to create a hybrid scoring tool, which would instantly allow me to just get started. It is somewhere between a sampling and inspiration tool. Well ... in my mind that is ...


----------



## dadek (Aug 1, 2011)

How do I buy this? Is it available yet?


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 1, 2011)

www.8dio.com


----------



## dadek (Aug 1, 2011)

So is there a secret button? I can't find it? If you are a beta tester could you just say so? Please and thank you.


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't see anywhere to order.


----------



## David Story (Aug 1, 2011)

de_signs @ Mon Aug 01 said:


> Strings are LASS CL Sctn Spicc, VLA Sctn Spicc, 1st Vln Sctn Spicc again supplemented by EWQLSO Gold (Vln & Vla up&down).
> 
> Cheers
> Dirk



Thanks Dirk! Screencast sounds cool.

Forgive me, I can't find LASS CL Sctn Spicc in my LASS Lite folders


----------



## Folmann (Aug 1, 2011)

You can order the library from here:

http://8dio.com/?btp_product=rhythmic-a ... 1-acoustic

Thx - T


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 1, 2011)

David sorry, I tend to write things very short and forget about the fact that someone else might not undewrstand it 

I meant the spiccato patches of violas and celli.

Cheers
Dirk


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 1, 2011)

If anyone is interested, here is some deeper insight on which libraries I've use for this track.

_Youtube Link - Currently under construction, due to some questions about it will redo a version that also shows some of the percussion work_

Cheers
Dirk


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing Dirk!


----------



## audiot (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful track! And thank you for posting the video. Great! One purchase click away...


----------



## CouchCow (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the great video dirk!


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's another track based on Rhythmic Aura:

http://soundcloud.com/de-tune/running

I have to admit it's not deeply melodic , just a simple buildup but that's what I came up with fiddlin around with some of the sounds. Took appr. 30 min to create. Still I find that AURA is extremely inspiring.

Comments welcome 

Cheers
Dirk


----------



## Robse (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Dirk,

thanks for the demos both sound really great. I wonder if it is possible to add your own "aura" as samples? Or are you limited to the delivered ones?

I'm a bit insecure to buy it or not. On one side I believe it is really a handy and inspiring tool on the other side (that's my personal opinion) from all demos i heard here - it is obvious to hear that this is RA as tool as the "auras" can be heard - especially when the same "aura" are taken by different composers for their demos. As it seems that a lot of people here will buy it I'm also bit unsure of its "uniqueness" - and there then the customer "aura" come into the game.

Next thing is the price. I'm a bit unsure if it is really worth this amount of money - if it is limited to the delivered auras. I know this is a bit provocative - but for me 199 bucks are 199 bucks ...

/Robert


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Robert,

I can not tell you if you should by RA or not, from my experience so far, it is a sound design tool that can enhance and inspire the composition process. 

The lib comes at least with 540 different auras, which I think is quite a lot, that can be treated and transformed in many different ways. 

Of course it can happen that different composeres can use the same auras, but I don't think that an aura alone determines a piece of music. IMHO it's really worth the price but it surely depends on how you are going to use it.

Best Dirk


----------



## Robse (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey Dirk,

thanks for your reply. I absolutely understand that you can't decide for me if RA is worth a purchase or not 

Anyway I made some research on the net and watched again several times the product videos. I also had a chat with a friend which has purchased RA - and after all these I decided to buy it (currently downloading).

/Robert


----------



## Folmann (Aug 3, 2011)

╔══╗
╚╗╔╝
╔╝(¯`v´¯)
╚══`.¸.De Signs


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 3, 2011)

Don't do that, I blush 

But I love your products


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's another track with lots of RA inside in another context:
http://soundcloud.com/de-tune/rage

Have phun 
Dirk


----------



## Folmann (Aug 5, 2011)

╔══╗
╚╗╔╝
╔╝(¯`v´¯)
╚══`.¸.De Signs x 2

Its so great to see this level of immediate inspiration. I was concerned that my notion of creating a sample/inspiration tool was just my own, but might actually be some sanity to it.


----------

